# Im in fragrance Heaven right now :-)



## Lynnz (May 10, 2010)

Oh boy I just got my first lot of oils from Sweetcakes and LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!
Here is what I got
Tranquil Sleep (B&BW type)
Jovan Musk for Woman
Masculine Musk
Mango Tea
Lemon Verbena
Johnson's Bedtime bath type
Cocoa Butter fragrance

I love them all and cannot wait to get my soap pot out.............Anyone soaped any of these I would love to hear how you found them
Any other recommendations for my next order  I can only order fragrances with a flashpoint of 200 and higher
Doing the happy soapers dance right  now


----------



## honor435 (May 12, 2010)

too spendy for me, glad you like your stash!


----------



## agriffin (May 13, 2010)

I love your soaps!  I was just browsing Etsy today and they popped up!  Can't wait to see what you do...


----------



## Lynnz (May 14, 2010)

Ohhhhh thanks you got me blushing  better get soaping as have been flat out making candles,  off tomorrow to a new shop in the middle of brisbane tnat hires out shelves wall space ect no commission just a flat rate each month!!!! The shop is all handcrafted goods  They are really interested in my candles evidently there is one soaper selling there so I hope they let me put my soaps in ..............A little nervous as have to get the product accepted


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm with Honor- too spendy for me but I do love them and splurge once in a great while.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2010)

Lyn, their Blueberry is* so delicious* and doesn't discolour (flashpoint >200).  I love their Clean (type) as well but it is fp 150.

Did you order direct from them?  I assume they have a minimum $ spend?

Tanya


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh thanks for that TopCat I love to find fragrances that don't discolour as you can be so more creative with them!!!!!. 
The Clean does sound nice but because of the lower flashpoint I would have to order that here in Australia.
I am not sure if they have minimums..............I want so much from them that I am sure each order will be well in excess of any minimum LOL.
If ever your particually interested in an oil I have ordered I will glady send you a sniffy or two


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2010)

That is really sweet of you Lyn!  I currently have around 50 x 15ml sample fos to get through......can you say 'addicted'?....lol.  I am doing my best to restrain myself from getting any more just yet  :wink:


----------

